# Booze Bottle



## web (Dec 1, 2021)

I am 78 and the 3rd generation and current caretaker of a fairly extensive collection of bottles. This bottle has been in our family for over 100 years and was acquired by my Grandfather. I believe it to be original; however, thought I would put it out for discussion.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 1, 2021)

Beautiful color.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Dec 1, 2021)

web said:


> I am 78 and the 3rd generation and current caretaker of a fairly extensive collection of bottles. This bottle has been in our family for over 100 years and was acquired by my Grandfather. I believe it to be original; however, thought I would put it out for discussion.


Very nice grandfather had great taste beautiful color truly magnificent piece


----------



## willong (Dec 1, 2021)

web said:


> I am 78 and the 3rd generation and current caretaker of a fairly extensive collection of bottles. This bottle has been in our family for over 100 years and was acquired by my Grandfather. I believe it to be original; however, thought I would put it out for discussion.


I'm no expert on reproductions--and the Booz bottle has been reproduced--but your example certainly looks genuine to me. The crude applied lip, bubbles in the glass, some sagging of panels and bit of base wear evident lead me that direction.

I'd be interested in seeing other opinions.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 1, 2021)

Looks legit to me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 1, 2021)

If it has been in family custody for more than 100 years I'm pretty sure it pre-dates the EG Booz replicas.    There are those who can identify an original from a repro from slight differences in the molds.    I'm not one of those lucky ones.

Jim G


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 1, 2021)

There is a discussion on this in the reproduction bottles and jars section on this site. It is on the fifth page entitled How to distinguish E. G. Booz originals from Clevenger Bros. reproductions.


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2021)

The one thing giving me doubt is the fact that the S in WHISKEY isn't centered directly below the C in OLD CABIN, I hope I'm wrong...

The real Booz is on the bottom, look at the S below the C and the K under the A, very different


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2021)

I also question the first O in Booz, being embossed into the neck of the bottle


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2021)

After talking to an expert your bottle is a Clevenger "reproduction" of the original, still a great bottle...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 1, 2021)

That's a shame it's a reproduction, but it's still a beautiful bottle.  Apparently Clevenger Bros were making reproductions of these in the early-mid 30s, so that's pretty close to being 100 years old by now.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

epackage said:


> After talking to an expert your bottle is a Clevenger "reproduction" of the original, still a great bottle...


Oh well. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.




__





						WheatonArts » Explore, Experience, Create
					






					www.wheatonarts.org


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a shame it's a reproduction, but it's still a beautiful bottle.  Apparently Clevenger Bros were making reproductions of these in the early-mid 30s, so that's pretty close to being 100 years old by now.


Yes it's a 1930's repro, very early


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Still a collectable.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Still a collectable.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes, still a $100 bottle


----------



## web (Dec 2, 2021)

Interesting comments, I have heard of the Clevenger reproduction but was uncertain about the date. Unfortunately my grandfather had passed away before I took an interest in the bottles. My father always believed it to be genuine. A few more of my favorites.


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2021)

web said:


> Interesting comments, I have heard of the Clevenger reproduction but was uncertain about the date. Unfortunately my grandfather had passed away before I took an interest in the bottles. My father always believed it to be genuine. A few more of my favorites.


An amazing group of bottles, that blue poison is killer, as is everything else


----------



## jwpevahouse (Dec 3, 2021)

web said:


> I am 78 and the 3rd generation and current caretaker of a fairly extensive collection of bottles. This bottle has been in our family for over 100 years and was acquired by my Grandfather. I believe it to be original; however, thought I would put it out for discussion.


The EG Booz figural cabin bottle is one of the best known and desired bottles by collectors. The Clevenger brothers of Clayton NJ started making reproductions of erarly American glass in 1930 and were the first to reproduce early mold blown glass, the Booz bottle being one of their most popular reproductions. It's an example of a reproduction being a desirable collectible. I have one and it's a valued part of my collection of antique bottles.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 3, 2021)

Your family has some excellent taste in bottle collecting.   Some of the great figural bitters there.

Jim G


----------



## web (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks, I may try to post a few more


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2021)

web said:


> Thanks, I may try to post a few more


Feel free to post any and all. You have a great collection web.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Dec 3, 2021)

The Clevenger  brothers bought the original molds from Whitney Glass Works, so even though your bottle never held whiskey, it is from the same bottle mold.  The Repros marked 'CB' were made by Jim Travis who bought the business after the last Clevenger brother retired.  I don't know for sure, but Whitney may have had more than one E G Booz mold.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 3, 2021)

web said:


> Interesting comments, I have heard of the Clevenger reproduction but was uncertain about the date. Unfortunately my grandfather had passed away before I took an interest in the bottles. My father always believed it to be genuine. A few more of my favorites.


Damn nice!


----------



## jwpevahouse (Dec 5, 2021)

Dogo said:


> The Clevenger  brothers bought the original molds from Whitney Glass Works, so even though your bottle never held whiskey, it is from the same bottle mold.  The Repros marked 'CB' were made by Jim Travis who bought the business after the last Clevenger brother retired.  I don't know for sure, but Whitney may have had more than one E G Booz mold.


Information on the Clevengers is often unclear and contradicting. Whether they used any original molds has not been ascertained. The only known original  Booz mold has been in a Philadelphia museum since the early 1900s. I've read all I can find on the Clevengers and no one can even agree on valid dating of their bottles. It is clear the Booz and Jenny Lind bottles were in their catalog early. Some sources say they only began mold blowing bottles after 1940. So, a lot of speculation and few facts. A personal friend who viisted their shop before WWII remembers seeing quantities of the Booz bottles in storage. The more I read about the Clevengers the more I am confused.


----------



## web (Dec 9, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> Information on the Clevengers is often unclear and contradicting. Whether they used any original molds has not been ascertained. The only known original  Booz mold has been in a Philadelphia museum since the early 1900s. I've read all I can find on the Clevengers and no one can even agree on valid dating of their bottles. It is clear the Booz and Jenny Lind bottles were in their catalog early. Some sources say they only began mold blowing bottles after 1940. So, a lot of speculation and few facts. A personal friend who viisted their shop before WWII remembers seeing quantities of the Booz bottles in storage. The more I read about the Clevengers the more I am confused.


----------



## web (Dec 9, 2021)

That is where I am, The more I read the more confusing it gets. Genuine or not I still love the bottle and its great color. I wonder if there are any pictures available of the one in the Philadelphia Museum?


----------



## jwpevahouse (Dec 9, 2021)

web said:


> That is where I am, The more I read the more confusing it gets. Genuine or not I still love the bottle and its great color. I wonder if there are any pictures available of the one in the Philadelphia Museum?


A picture I found of a booz old cabin whiskey  mold, not sure of the origin or age. Possibly the Clevenger mold?


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 9, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> A picture I found of a booz old cabin whiskey  mold, not sure of the origin or age. Possibly the Clevenger mold?


That's cool!


----------



## 102viadeluna (Dec 9, 2021)

How to identify E G Booze bottles from Clevenger Bros repro's.





__





						How to distinguish E. G. BOOZ originals from  Clevenger Bros. reproductions.
					

Here are  the McKearin numberedGVII-3  GVII-4 and GVII-5  Cabin style original E G BOOZ'S OLD CABIN WHISKEY /  120 WALNUT STREET PHILADELPHIA bottles and the Clevenger produced straight and beveled roof reproductions.  These are some of the most desired and pricey bottles available in the bottle...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------

